# Navigation + Car Stereo with Uber App?



## JKKucera (Oct 17, 2019)

I drive a 2019 Camry. I have a Galaxy S8 plus the is connected to my car both by USB and by Bluetooth. When running my Uber navigation app I am unable to play the car stereo and have audio for navigation through my phone. It seems that in order to hear the navigation or any app sounds for that matter I must use the Bluetooth which cancels out my car radio. 
I spoke with support and it was recommended that I use a blue tooth headset. To the best of my knowledge it is not legal or really safe to wear headphones while driving.
My Lyft app does not have the same problem?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Using an in-ear bluetooth earpiece is your best bet, and it's not illegal. Not the stereo headphones that go in both your ears, the kind that clips onto one ear like these: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=bluetooth+earpiece&tag=ubne0c-20
And while using that, disconnect bluetooth from the car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've had similar issues,

Have to not have the phone plugged into the USB in in the camry. (but older model)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I had about the same problem. Solution plug phone in via cig lighter power and airpod in one ear for Uber Nav lady. AND disconnected bluetooth from car...... Uber really needs to fix the app audio options


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Easy fix. while connected to your car, go to settings, connections, bluetooth. Click blue tooth. A drop down box will show your car. Click the little round thingy to the right. Another drop down box will appear with 4 options. One is Audio. Click to turn off.


----------



## JKKucera (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you all for your assistance.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I bet your pax really love hearing the voice Nav during their ride.
I have been thanked quite a few times for NOT having voice Nav talk over the speakers. 
I would 1 star a driver for using it.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Pax has never asked me to turn off. I do keep it low. I'm a talker and most my riders like chatting. Voice commands helps me not screw up while chatting. I'm at 4.9 and never give away any feed stuff.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Pax has never asked me to turn off. I do keep it low. I'm a talker and most my riders like chatting. Voice commands helps me not screw up while chatting. I'm at 4.9 and never give away any feed stuff.


I wouldn't ask you either, I'd just 1 star you, and check every box Uber let me as to why.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JKKucera said:


> I drive a 2019 Camry. I have a Galaxy S8 plus the is connected to my car both by USB and by Bluetooth. When running my Uber navigation app I am unable to play the car stereo and have audio for navigation through my phone. It seems that in order to hear the navigation or any app sounds for that matter I must use the Bluetooth which cancels out my car radio.
> I spoke with support and it was recommended that I use a blue tooth headset. To the best of my knowledge it is not legal or really safe to wear headphones while driving.
> My Lyft app does not have the same problem?


My car plays both simultaneously.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JKKucera said:


> I drive a 2019 Camry. I have a Galaxy S8 plus the is connected to my car both by USB and by Bluetooth. When running my Uber navigation app I am unable to play the car stereo and have audio for navigation through my phone. It seems that in order to hear the navigation or any app sounds for that matter I must use the Bluetooth which cancels out my car radio.
> I spoke with support and it was recommended that I use a blue tooth headset. To the best of my knowledge it is not legal or really safe to wear headphones while driving.
> My Lyft app does not have the same problem?


Take your car back to the dealership, Toyota has been having issues with the radios that they install. They'll deny this until they can't stand you


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I wouldn't ask you either, I'd just 1 star you, and check every box Uber let me as to why.


Why?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I wouldn't ask you either, I'd just 1 star you, and check every box Uber let me as to why.


I have 2 1 stars from drunks, hundreds of 5 stars. If your logic was correct I'm sure Uber would just mute it. All of us know Ubers GPS isnt always spot on. I've had a few riders hear what Uber said and correct it. With that in mind, I'm grateful I've never had someone with your mentality in my car.


----------



## Max-a-million (Oct 25, 2019)

If You have a Samsung Galaxy, download the app "Sound Assistant". It gives you more customized control over your phone's audio. In Settings, there's a feature called Separate App Sound which allows you to choose a specific app and select the specific output you want it played from (can also control individual app's volume levels). My Note8 is connected via Bluetooth to my car and using this feature, I use my car's stereo to play Spotify and take hands free phone calls, and any Uber Nav sounds (pings, voice nav, etc) plays out of my phone.


----------

